# monster in the cave



## idontknow (Jul 12, 2004)

click here


----------



## rjw (Aug 18, 2004)

idontknow said:


> click here
> [snapback]915726[/snapback]​


nice clip


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I can't tell what it is..


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

what the


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

what the hell was that.. was it really a monster?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

What was that?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i want one of those, what ever it was?


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

i think i know what it is!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Looked like a Morray Eel.


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

not sure if he's wants me to let the secret out though


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

just tell us what it is


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

hmmm a shadow?


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

that was cool 
so what was it


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

The answer to all of your questions...he "doesn't know" get it? Doesn't know...haha. I crack me up sometimes.

Look at his username!!!


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

what is it


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

if you think about this the point of this forum, you can problem figure out what it is.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

its his scarey ass piraya... hahahaha cant believe ur postin vids now... buy my rhom punk


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

so its one of his baby piraya?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

he only has one.. his other was lunch to the bigger p's


----------



## idontknow (Jul 12, 2004)

its my baby piraya! he never comes out of the cave. he'll be lunch if he does, pretty smart fish. well, goldfish think they're safe behind the rock, but they're wrong.


----------

